
A survey of domain-specific languages in Factor - fogus
http://factor-language.blogspot.com/2009/09/survey-of-domain-specific-languages-in.html
======
raganwald
Slava authoritatively states in this post that Reg Braithwaite authoritatively
states on his weblog that programmers switching to Factor must relinquish
their local variables. In fact, Reg Braithwaite was not authoritative because
Factor supports lexically scoped local variables via the locals vocabulary,
which in turn means that Slava was not authoritative in claiming that Reg
Braithwaite was an authority on Factor.

In other words, I was wrong :-)

